

Can one man develop a Linkedin competitor in 30 days? - frekri
http://www.networkhill.com/

======
frekri
And my first and only user from hacker news was an ape
<http://www.networkhill.com/img/ape.jpg>

------
topherjaynes
If you really are you might be too busy coding, but be sure to check grammar,
especially in titles--it's "a Linkedin competitor."

------
frekri
Thank you. :)

